# Beethoven piano sonata no. 5,7 arranged for string quartet



## Swosh (Feb 25, 2018)

Not necessarily Beethoven's style but I hope ya'll like 'em. Please give me some feedback if you have any!


__
https://soundcloud.com/user-570795444%2Fbeethoven-sonata-no-7-for-sq-v2


__
https://soundcloud.com/user-570795444%2Fbeethoven-sonata-no-5-for-sq


----------



## MarkMcD (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi Swosh,

These are great for learning about arranging and actually I do like them, I think you've done a good job of arranging them for string quartet.


----------

